# trapping muskrats



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

what are some good muskrat set useing number 11s single spring.

:sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

trapper if you want good imformation and good input go to and register
on the alaskagoldforum.com their trapping forum is great with a lot of members


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

280IM, I tried going to that website you gave trapper and it doesn't exist.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It is trapperman.com I am on it everyday you will have to register but there are trappers on it from all over the country Dewey


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool, thanks. I'm on it right now :beer:


----------

